# 2012 Opera (by Pinarello)



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Pinarello has another brand called Opera. The original intent was to design frames with alternate materials (not available thru their current tubeset provider). They originally teamed up with Easton tubing and were making some titanium carbon, and scandium carbon lugged bikes that were beautiful (loved the palladio). I had a full carbon canova a few years back and was a great riding bike. Here is a pic of the 2012 Canovas and Super Leonardos

Canova


















Super Leonardo


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the great shots. I didn't know that Opera was imported into the US. My Opera is from a while back when they were a Pinarello name, but it is interesting to see anything they do.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Opera was imported into the US for only a couple of years and discontinued 3 to 4 years ago i believe. This particular showing was for the Euro market.


----------

